# Hello Everyone :)



## EraseThis (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm new here 

I'm 16 and have been drawing for as long as I can remember. I'm just starting to draw people.

What do you guys think?




















^A couple Lady of Shalott drawings.

My favorite subject:















































And my most recent drawing:


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Welcome - nice work, keep em comin!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! You've got a lot of talent! Love the last one and the expression you captured in the eyes.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

You are off to a great start. Keep it up.


----------

